# Michael Jackson



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 18, 2004)

Michael Jackson is scheduled for trial in 2005 on child molestation charges. Maybe he needs a new PR guy...What are the parents thinking????

http://www.cnn.com/2004/SHOWBIZ/Music/12/18/jackson.party.ap/index.html


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 26, 2004)

Jail to Jacko... after a trial by jury of course.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 26, 2004)

> What are the parents thinking?



I hate to say this, but part of me thinks they may be thinking of the settlement money if one of their kids accuses him of something.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Jail to Jacko... after a trial by jury of course.



Can you picture him in prison? Especially on THAT charge? He may be killed.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > What are the parents thinking?
> ...



It may be cynical, but I think you're right!


----------



## blhowes (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...


I like to think ('cause I can't fathom parents thinking that way) that they're incredibly nieve, or Jackson's a master con man, or both.


----------



## SmokingFlax (Dec 26, 2004)

Isn't this a reformed board?

Do we underestimate the effect of total depravity on the minds of parents?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Isn't this a reformed board?
> 
> Do we underestimate the effect of total depravity on the minds of parents?



Yes, thus the reason I stated.


----------



## blhowes (Dec 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SmokingFlax_
> Isn't this a reformed board?
> 
> Do we underestimate the effect of total depravity on the minds of parents?


Christopher,
Good point and I stand corrected. Some parents may have had that mindset and Jackson probably was a good con man as well.
Bob


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> 
> 
> > What are the parents thinking?
> ...



You guys should know if the State presses criminal charges than he cannot get off with a payoff, which is what he would probably do to avert a civil lawsuit for damages. Tort liability offers only one remedy for damages (i.e. cash-money)... Criminal prosecutions offer a remedy (i.e. imprisonment) if he is found guilty by a jury trial beyond a reasonable doubt. I don't know what makes Jacko the Whacko tick.


----------

